# Forum Home Renovation Rendering  rendering over painted brick

## nikcon

G'day  
I am thinking about rendering over painted brick I have been told from UNITEX that; 
1. scrap away loose paint then high pressure wash the painted wall
2. Use 'Patch' polymer based render for the first coat
3. Use ready mix render for the second coat
4. Then normal colour/texture coat 
Does anyone have any feedback on what I have been advised. Furthermore has anyone rendered painted brick and how did you go. 
Finally, job is about 120m2 with easy hieght and access how much should I expect a tradie to charge. 
Any comments much appreciated.

----------


## familyguy

I would like to do the same thing , cement render over painted exterior walls. Asked a plasterer about a few years ago and he said to screw chicken/bird wire to the wall and then render over that, is this correct? My neighbour has just done his over unpainted brick and it looks ok. he used the bags of premix with pink labels from bunnies. Not a bad job as his concreting/rendering/brickwork experience is nil.

----------

